

Ask YC: Are you a talented developer in the Bay Area? - hv23

I'm looking for a talented technical co-founder in the Silicon Valley/ Bay Area to join my team to work on product development for a consumer-facing web startup over the next few months (June-September).<p>I've been developing an intriguing idea for the past month or so, and based on the significant interest that I've gotten from student incubators and other individuals with whom I've been discussing the concept, now am extremely confident about its viability. I am convinced about the short and long-term potential of this business to change a market that I (and millions of others) are passionate about -- sports.<p>While I won't go into detail here, we will seize on emerging social media trends to deliver a great communication platform to sports fans. At the same time, I've conceived an effective monetization scheme that goes beyond the traditional Web 2.0-throw-some-advertising-on-the-site tactic.<p>My tech background is significant enough to where I'm not just another "business guy" with a half-baked idea -- engineering student at an Ivy League, work at a top tech blog (rhymes with "ElecMunch"), work at an early-stage venture capital firm.<p>Based on what I've seen and read, I believe that it would take no more than a few weeks (rough timeframe) to build and release an alpha version of the product. While this is, by no means, a trivial stage, the real work would begin there.<p>Trust me when I say that I understand the importance - rather, the essentiality- of great developers on a team. You'd come on board as an equal member and receive significant equity in this startup. Once an initial proof-of-concept is developed and funding is raised, expect to receive a competitive salary and benefits. I understand all the odd roles that a startup requires of its founders; I'll ensure that all you have to worry about is focusing on good problem-solving and coding (and drinking good beer!). Ideally, you are comfortable working in the LAMP stack, have an understanding of database technology, and have experience using languages of your choice to build robust, scalable web applications. While experience isn't necessary, ability is.<p>Please contact me via email at harishv@seas.upenn.edu or give me a call at (408) 802-2008 to discuss this further. If you think you even MIGHT be interested in being involved in this high-potential project, get in touch -- I'd love to hear from you! Win, lose or draw, this will be a great experience for all involved!
======
Mystalic
Sounds like PR bull, sorry. The best "recruiting" posts on HR/YC are the ones
that have wit, humor, and most of all, go directly to the points.

You do lay out you're qualified, though.

------
signa11
older advert by the same folks:
<http://programmermeetdesigner.com/listing/view/2490>

------
alaskamiller
Nice. A Harker grad.

------
davidmathers
People are voting this up? wtf?

